# Netztopologie Profibus



## Input (26 September 2005)

Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach der Fehlersichsersten Netztopologie für Profibus Netzwerke mit ca. 100 Teilnehmern und Ausbreitung auf verschiedene Autarke Produktionsbereiche (Zellenfertigung). Das einfache Analysieren im Fehlerfall sollte auch brücksichtigt werden.
Kann mir jemand mit der AUfgabe helfen ???


----------



## centipede (27 September 2005)

Hallo,

wenn dir die Fehlersicherheit (und ich denke damit meinst du die Ausfallsicherheit, denn an der eigentliche Fehlersicherheit bei einem StandardDP System kannst du nix drehen) so wichtig ist, würde ich deine Produktionszellen über einen optischen (redundanten) Ring verbinden.
Die einzelnen Zellen dann in Kupfer mit wenn nötig sinnvoll eingesetzten Repeatern verkabeln.
Somit bekommst du kleinere überschaubare Bussegmente, die sich leichter diagnostizieren lassen.

Grundsätzlich gibt es ja beim Profibus in Kupfer nur die Linienstruktur.
Mit Hilfe von Repeater kannst du dir eine quasi Sternstruktur aufbauen.
Ringstrukturen gehen nur optisch.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2005)

@centipede
Was meinst du mit "leichter diagnostizieren"? Aus Sicht der CPU, oder aus Sicht eines PG am Diagnoserepeater?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 September 2005)

Hallo Input,

deine Fragestellung lässt sehr viel Spielraum :lol: . Mit Sicherheit wird dir aber folgende Lektüre weiter helfen.

Siemens Beitrags-ID:1971286     Datum:13.07.2000
http://support.automation.siemens.c...ng=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csopen

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## centipede (28 September 2005)

@Ralle

Mit "Leichter zu diagnostizieren" meine ich, dass umso kleiner das Segment, umso schneller ist ein Fehler zu lokalisieren. Ich meine hier auch nicht die eindeutigen Fehler wie Teilnehmerausfall wegen Defekts, sondern die gemeinen Fehler, wie kaputter Stecker, schlechte Klemmstelle oder defekte Schleppleitungen. Da sich norm. solche Fehler nicht über einen Repeater ausbreiten können ist folglich der Ort schneller lokalisiert.

Der normale Standarddiagnose von Step7 ist der Busaufbau natürlich egal, da die Topologie ja unbekannt ist.
Aber manchen Fehlern kommt man nur mit Oszi und Busmonitor in akzeptabler Zeit auf die Schliche, und kleine Segmente und ein bekannter Aufbau erleichtern hier die Arbeit ungemein.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Ralle (28 September 2005)

@centipede 
Danke, da hast du Recht, da ist eine Aufteilung in Segmente ganz nützlich.


----------

